# My Improvement



## macs99 (Oct 12, 2011)

this is more for myself to see how i improve... i am going to be drawing once a day atleast and posting it here. If you have any tips they are appreciated but i am doing this for practice and i know they are not really "good" so please do not be to harsh because that doesn't help me get better it actually makes it harder for me to draw. Thank you!

10/11/11

http://macs99.deviantart.com/art/New-as-of-10-12-11-other-is-ol-263008249


----------



## Fay V (Oct 12, 2011)

the link is forbidden


----------



## macs99 (Oct 12, 2011)

should be fixed


----------



## Fay V (Oct 12, 2011)

my suggestion for tomorrow. go outside, draw stuff you see outside. Check back with us.


----------



## macs99 (Oct 12, 2011)

ok thanks


----------



## Zydala (Oct 12, 2011)

nice! glad to see a sketchbook around here! :] I agree with Fay, the best way to start improving your artwork is to draw from life and start to understand how to 'see' things. Those sorts of foundations then can be easily applied to the rest of your artistic endeavors. Practice practice, and have fun too! Good luck!


----------



## Fay V (Oct 12, 2011)

As a note. Please turn the picture right side up after scanning. Its hard to focus with my head tilted


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 12, 2011)

macs99 said:


> ok thanks


http://www.conceptart.org/forums/showthread.php?t=870

See how this guy started, and look to see the studies to see how he ended up.


----------



## macs99 (Oct 12, 2011)

10 12 11






i actually drew alot more than this but when i uploaded the rest they were even more blurry than this cuz they  were little lol


----------



## Zydala (Oct 12, 2011)

Glad to see you continuing your work!

Next how about working on some simple objects? Like cans, glasses, boxes, etc... those are really good for working out how to 'see' things better. I'd recommend it! :] don't worry about color for now, just have fun learning how to use your pencil.

good luck!


----------



## macs99 (Oct 12, 2011)

Will remember that for tomorrow


----------



## Taralack (Oct 13, 2011)

Remember to try and draw things as you see them, don't worry about stylizing anything just yet.


----------



## macs99 (Oct 13, 2011)

hows this? i actually think it looked better on my paper but it doesnt look bad on here...


----------



## pencilportrait1 (Oct 15, 2011)

It is really nice 

If you want to improve i am sending you the link below check that out. I am sure it will help you alot.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n91W8DBbsmc


----------



## Zydala (Oct 15, 2011)

very nice! you're getting the idea of drawing what you see. Keep going!


----------



## Fay V (Oct 15, 2011)

looking good, keep it up!


----------



## macs99 (Oct 16, 2011)

sorry i didnt get a chance to post yesterdays posting it in a second and posting todays


----------



## kitsunekoneko (Nov 4, 2011)

You really listen to people's advice. That's awesome.
Your observatory skills on that bracelet picture are pretty good. Keep it up!


----------



## sexonfireiscool (Nov 8, 2011)

definitely nice stuff, I'd say


----------

